# Big Bird



## downfloat (May 3, 2007)

Holy hooks! 

Print those pics, and include them with a fan from this year's bird! 

Sent from my moto g power using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

My son's from 2011, Triple Beard, 24.77 lb certified.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Beautiful display that’s what a great bird like that deserves


----------

